# California Coast pictures from vacation



## Greg G (Sep 8, 2013)

This was the week prior to Labor day week.
Stayed in Oxnard CA at the Mandalay Shores Resort as a base.  Nice little  resort (7 unit) in a residential area within 300 feet of a large, long beach with views of the Channel Islands in the distance.  

The coast is beautiful and my pictures don't do it justice.






Went up north to Santa Barbara, Pismo Beach area, Morro bay, then down to Malibu area and Santa Monica Pier.  
Went to the La Brea Tar Pits and the Page Museum one day.  I thought the pits would be much bigger but still neat to see.  Took a 3 hour tour of the Channel Islands National Park.  Very scenic.  

Didn't get as many pics as I wanted of surfers plus smaller waves this time of year as I was told (Winter is when the bigger waves come in).  Most surfer pics I got from the Malibu pier area as didn't see many at Zuma beach even when I stayed later in the day.  They were filming something one day when I pulled in to Point Mugu state park, some Trio films movie?

I could kick myself in that I didn't hit the local fruit stands until my last day (what an idiot) although I usually came back late during the day and they were closed by then.  Saw the workers out in the huge commercial farms each day.

Will have to take several more vacations to CA in the future.

https://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/MidSouthCaliforniaCoastAug2013#

Note:  The picture slide show gets stuck on some picks so just hit the right arror to proceed.

Greg


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 8, 2013)

BTW how was the temperature , 

I used to own a unit at Channel Island Shore  ( practically next door )- Sold it on Craig's List when I no longer got four weeks of paid vacation.


----------



## presley (Sep 8, 2013)

Supercalifragilisticexpealadocious.  I live in California and never knew about the area.  Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. I have to go.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 8, 2013)

Me thinks that's Malibu not Oxnard . . . 

https://www.google.com/search?q=hol...yEKjaigLSuoHYBA&ved=0CD8QsAQ&biw=1012&bih=453



> *A beach destined for stardom:* In 1921, Paramount Studios discovered Oxnard’s white-sand beaches and dunes, and thought, Egypt! Rudolph Valentino’s The Sheik was shot here, and nearby Casa Valentino was his fantastic mission-style home. Clark Gable lived here as well, and both Charlie Chaplin and John Wayne visited often, earning this spot the name Hollywood Beach and cameos in other films. You’ll find the same seclusion the stars sought on this typically uncrowded stretch. _Ocean Dr., off W. Channel Islands Blvd._


 
_II lists it as Central California, actually it's closer to some of Los Angeles' west side tourist attractions than most of the Orange County Timeshares except maybe Anacrime_

_There's a Embassy Suite right on the board walk that I had stayed at on Hilton Points before we bought there_


----------



## Greg G (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, my post was a little confusing as I didn't mean the photo was of the Oxnard area and the timeshare.  Yes the photo was of the coast in the Malibu area.

Here is a photo of the beach by the Mandalay Shores Resort timeshare in Oxnard.
















Temperature was usually low 70s for highs and 60 for lows at the timeshare.  LA was hot and humid the day I went to the La Brea Tar Pits.

Greg


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't know if it is available where you live (it's western regional), but this month's Sunset Magazine has a pictorial feature on all 780 miles of California's highway 1. Worth buying if you see it on a newsstand.

Jim

PS: nice pix, Greg.


----------



## Greg G (Sep 8, 2013)

Without AC,  the first 3 days I didn't even need to leave the windows open at night as it was really cool at night, foggy in the morning.  The next few days I did need to leave the windows open at night to get enough cross ventilation to cool things down.  Very quiet residential area where the resort is.  The only excitement was one day (a day or two before I left) in the evening there was a fire truck and a police car with their lights flashing down the street at the beach area.  Don't know if something happened on the beach or what?

One night I accidentally left my key in the door of the unit and didn't realize it until the next morning when I was looking for it and found it still in the door (it's on a resort key chain which has a big blue tag with the unit number printed on it in white making it very conspicuous).  

Greg


----------



## Greg G (Sep 8, 2013)

Jim

Thanks for the info on the Sunset Magazine feature.  I'll see if I can get a hold of one.

Greg


----------



## presley (Sep 9, 2013)

Where is that beach in Malibu in relation to the Cove?  I've never been to a public beach like that in Malibu and I think I should.


----------



## Greg G (Sep 9, 2013)

presley

I believe the Malibu beach area the photo is showing is from the end of Sycamore Canyon beach based on google maps street view pictures. So that is where they were filming that one day, not Point Mugu state park.

Greg


----------



## cp73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great pictures Greg...makes me want to do that trip and I live here. Also enjoyed looking at your other pictures. I will be going to Charleston and enjoyed seeing your plantation photos. Beautiful shots.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 10, 2013)

Greg G said:


> This was the week prior to Labor day week.
> Stayed in Oxnard CA at the Mandalay Shores Resort as a base.  Nice little  resort (7 unit) in a residential area within 300 feet of a large, long beach with views of the Channel Islands in the distance.
> 
> …



Please, please don't mention anything ever again about that resort.  If everyone starts talking about it will no longer qualify as a hidden gem.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, the area looks just beautiful.  

I am sure you are grateful that no one came into your unit that night!  Lesson learned.  I have done that when bringing groceries into our front door and Rick found the key in the door the next morning.  Whoops!  I try not to be a ding-a-ling, but I am nearly 60, :ignore:so maybe I am due for a few of those.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 10, 2013)

Greg G said:


> presley
> 
> I believe the Malibu beach area the photo is showing is from the end of Sycamore Canyon beach based on google maps street view pictures. So that is where they were filming that one day, not Point Mugu state park.
> 
> Greg


 
IMHO It's where they used to film "The Rockford Files"


----------



## Karen G (Sep 12, 2013)

Greg, thanks for posting the link to your pictures. I really enjoyed seeing them. Looks like you had a great trip.


----------



## Greg G (Sep 12, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Please, please don't mention anything ever again about that resort.  If everyone starts talking about it will no longer qualify as a hidden gem.



Steve, oops, to late, cat's out of the bag.
The only hiccup was the last day when I wanted to leave at 10 am, the resort office manager was late getting to the resort and so I just left my keys in the unit and locked the unit (which I believe are the resort instructions for leaving before 10 am when the resort office opens if you have notified the office the day before).  
There were a few inconvienences:

It can get warm in the upstairs area of the unit during the day even with the ceiling fans on. Takes a while to get acclimated to that.  
The balcony isn't very wide in the front , maybe 2.5 feet in width, and that's the balcony that has a good view of the ocean and beach.  The one in the back over the pool area is fine. 
Bathrooms don't have exhaust fans in them as far as I could tell which seemed weird?  They have exhaust vents but I didn't hear any fans on in either bathroom.


Greg


----------



## Greg G (Sep 12, 2013)

Karen G said:


> Greg, thanks for posting the link to your pictures. I really enjoyed seeing them. Looks like you had a great trip.



Yep, had a great time. Wish I could have made it two weeks to see and do more.

Greg


----------

